# Sirius Ready???



## BobbyCullen (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a 2004 Lincoln LS and the window sticker for the car has the dog logo and words "Sirius Ready" on it. When I've asked the Lincoln dealership about activating the satellite radio he says it'll cost about $395 additional!?! How is that "Sirius Ready"???  If I took my car to Best Buy I could have a unit installed for $120. Seems like my car unit is "Anti-Sirius Ready"!

I think the service department at the dealer is confused. I thought all I needed to do was add an antenna and get a software upgrade (I have the THX-touchscreen navigation system).

Anybody know what the "Sirius Ready" symbol is supposed to mean? Aren't all radios "Sirius Ready" if you use a FM modulator?

Thanks for your help..


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Sirius Ready means that the unit is ready to accept the connection from the Sirius tuner which is probably what the $395 gets you including the antenna, without the additional tuner there is no Sirius.

Bob


----------



## BobbyCullen (Nov 22, 2004)

What kind of connectors? Rca jacks? if that's the case, couldn't I hook an XM turner to it?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

No, it's proprietary and yes it costs a fortune. I'd highly recommend Sirius over XM, but there are "XM Direct" boxes which may be available for your car. Anyways, Sirius has better reception in rural areas (primarily wooded and mountainous areas - open land is great for both and XM is actually better at gas stations, N-S overpasses, etc) and better kid's programming and WSM.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Sirius or XM ready is the same as HD ready on your TV. You will still need an expensive (as you found out) receiver from the dealer.

My 2004 Honda S2000 was/is supposedly XM ready. I was all hyped when I went to pick it up at the dealer. I thought was going to be able to listen to XM on the 700 mile drive home. I soon found out I needed about $500 in dealer installed options including an antenna that required drilling a hole in my trunk. Needless to say we went and bought a bunch of CD's to listen to on the way home. I ended up adding a Terk Commander (XM) for $125 and installed myself.


----------



## BobbyCullen (Nov 22, 2004)

I was beginning to think that it is the same naming convention that HD TV uses, "HD Ready" and "HD Enabled". That's kinda the answer I got from Sirius radio, that my radio was ready to receive the signals from the tuner, but I still had to buy the tuner...but then I got this email response from Lincoln to muddy the waters:

My original email question to Lincoln:
What does it mean when the sticker in the window says, "Sirius Ready". How is that different from a car that doesn't say, "Sirius Ready?" Thank you for your time.

Lincoln's Response:
Please be advised that a vehicle that is Sirius-ready means the vehicle is equipped to receive satellite radio service from Sirius. Please not that a subscription is required. Sirius broadcasts 60 channels of commercial-free music and up to 40 channels of news, sports, and entertainment programming. Sirius offers National Basketball Association (NBA) regular season, playoff and NBA Finals games. Also, Major League Baseball (MLB) live audio broadcasts on ESPN Radio, which will feature the Sunday game of the week, plus the Division Series, League Championship Series, the All-Star Game and the World Series as part of the MLB on ESPN Radio series.


Looks like I'm getting the run around....this email gives me something to show the dealer. We'll see who wins this argument, Ford/Lincoln, Sirius, the dealership or me.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

You don't want to put an aftermarket Sirius unit to your new Lincoln. I have a 2004 Aviator and the factory Sirius unit is intigrated into the audio system of the car and the display. The sound quality if far superior to the aftermarket system as well. The $395 is the going price by most car manufacturers. I paid $400 in my Infiniti as well.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Question* When I buy another car, I intend to go for the Ford Escape, the new Hybrids. I also will buy when it has as an option Sirius Radio. What I'm wanting to ask is: *Besides Howard Stern, are Dr. Laura Schlessinger, Rush Limbaugh, Al Franken, and a slew of others -- like Sean Hannity, et al. -- available on any of the stations (aside from just commercial)?* I'm not too up on this info -- I'm thinking Franken is on XM or Sirius, but I'm really needing to know. _Thanks!_


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

coud he not buy the tuner that connect to the rca jacks of th ehead unit just like the dealer would do they have a trunk mounted tuner for sirius ready heaD UNITS AT BEST BUY FOR 100 BY THE WAY THOSE RADIOS AT BEST BUY that are sirius ready sstill need this tuner that goes in the trunk i just bought sirius this week so i know what i am talking about


----------

